# PowerMac G3 Desktop ne boot plus.



## tantoillane (11 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je me lance encore dans quelques bidouilles, histoires de faire marcher mes neurones (et les vôtres).

Voici le topo :

C'est un G3 desktop, il a un disque dur, ajouté (surement après coup) de 60 Go, placé à côté de la carte mère (donc pas sur la partie mobile diront nous). Il n'a par contre pas de disque dur, là où normalement il devrait y en avoir un, sur la nappe, à côté du lecteur CD. La nappe possède donc un emplacement de vide, et deux alimentations de périphériques internes (couleur : bleu, noir, noir, rouge) ne vont nul part aussi.

Lorsque j'essaye de le démarrer, le tut caractéristique de nos macs ne se fait pas. Le ventilo de l'alimentation démarre. Pour ce qui est du disque, je ne saurais trop dire (il est en dessous, comme j'ai dis). La led vert ne se met pas en route, et bien sûr, aucune image.
Pour l'éteindre, je presse une fois sur le bouton de la face avant, et instantanément, tout s'éteint. Un petit tic, caractéristique aux composant qui se déchargent se fait aussi entendre. (détail ou pas ... ).

Enfin, après avoir fait le ménage dans l'ordinateur pour y enlever la poussière, j'ai constaté que le second ventilateur, celui qui normalement est verticale, pompe l'air par des trous dans l'armature de l'ordinateur à côté de l'alimentation et le ressort sur la carte mère n'y était pas. Il y a les deux trous de vis, les trous pour laisser passer l'air, mais pas le ventilo. Est-ce normale : je ne sais pas. J'ai vu ça en comparant l'intérieur du G3 avec celui de mon PM 7200 (HS lui aussi). Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas vu où est-ce que ce ventilateur inexistant pourrais se brancher.

Voilà, je remercie ceux qui prendront la peine de me lire, et/ou qui me ferront un peu avancer. 

Merci


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2008)

je dirais tout simplement de démarrer sur un Cd bootable genre Os9.x et là, regarder si le disque dur apparaît.
Après, vérification des jumpers sur le disque. Il est peut être en "slave" s'il y avait un autre disque à l'emplacement normal.


----------



## claude72 (12 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est un G3 desktop, il a un disque dur, ajouté (surement après coup) de 60 Go, placé à côté de la carte mère (donc pas sur la partie mobile diront nous).


À côté de la carte mère, fixé sur le fond du boitier, c'est le disque-dur normal du G3 : il est sur le 1er canal IDE, en maître et tout seul sur sa nappe...

... et sur la partie mobile, c'est un emplacement pour un lecteur ZIP optionnel, ou pour ajouter un 2e disque-dur : il se connecte alors sur la prise libre de la nappe du 2e canal IDE avec le lecteur CD (et il faut alors gérer les configurations maître/esclave du périphérique ajouté et du lecteur CD).


----------



## FdeB (12 Avril 2008)

oups je suis confus, j'ai l'impression de t'avoir refourgé une épave !!!


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2008)

Invité a dit:


> je dirais tout simplement de démarrer sur un Cd bootable genre Os9.x et là, regarder si le disque dur apparaît.
> Après, vérification des jumpers sur le disque. Il est peut être en "slave" s'il y avait un autre disque à l'emplacement normal.


Ça ne suffit pas à expliquer l'absence de « boïng » au démarrage, non ? L'absence ou la défaillance du disque dur appelle l'icône « no system found » (disquette avec point d'interrogation), il me semble ?


----------



## tantoillane (12 Avril 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> oups je suis confus, j'ai l'impression de t'avoir refourgé une épave !!!



Et bien en fait, je pensais que les alim des PM G3, et PM 7200 étaient les mêmes, mais à une petite lettre de différence dans la référence j'ai trois nappes de moins d'un côté que l'autre :rateau:.



Berthold a dit:


> Ça ne suffit pas à expliquer l'absence de « boïng » au démarrage, non ? L'absence ou la défaillance du disque dur appelle l'icône « no system found » (disquette avec point d'interrogation), il me semble ?




Oui, je pense aussi, mais j'essaie tout à l'heure quand même. Sinon, quelqu'un sait-il si c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas ce ventilo ?

Merci


----------



## tantoillane (12 Avril 2008)

J'ai donc fait le petit test. Il m'a donc fallu brancher le clavier pour appuyer sur C (c'est mieux ).

1) Le lecteur CD ne veut pas s'ouvrir quand on appuie sur le bouton "ouverture".
2) Du coup j'ai utilisé un petit trombone pour mettre le CD manuellement. Mais ça n'y fait rien. Je crois que le lecteur CD ne démarre même pas, en fait.
3) Vu que le clavier était branché, j'ai essayé le touche "démarrer" du clavier. Celle ci fonctionne, mais on arrive au même topo que dans mon premier post.

Cette panne, est vraiment étrange, j'ai du mal à situé d'où ça vient ...


----------



## claude72 (12 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Sinon, quelqu'un sait-il si c'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas ce ventilo ?


Il n'y a qu'un seul ventilateur dans le G3 desktop beige : un gros, dans l'alimentation, avec une circulation d'air interne étudiée pour que l'air aspiré par l'alim refroidisse tous les éléments qui en ont besoin.

Et si tu fais fonctionner le Mac sans son couvercle, la circulation d'air ne se fait plus correctement, et certains éléments, comme le processeur, ne sont plus dans les flux d'air et ne sont plus refroidis !!!


----------



## tantoillane (12 Avril 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'un seul ventilateur dans le G3 desktop beige : un gros, dans l'alimentation, avec une circulation d'air interne étudiée pour que l'air aspiré par l'alim refroidisse tous les éléments qui en ont besoin.
> 
> Et si tu fais fonctionner le Mac sans son couvercle, la circulation d'air ne se fait plus correctement, et certains éléments, comme le processeur, ne sont plus dans les flux d'air et ne sont plus refroidis !!!




ok, me voilà déjà éclairci sur un point : Apple a repris la même structure métallique avec les mêmes trous comme s'il devait y avoir un ventilo, mais n'en a pas mis. Merci 

Reste a trouvé ce qui cloche alors .... :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2008)

Au fait, démarrer en OpenFirmware, le zappage de PRAM ou de NVRAM, tout cela est inenvisageable ? Sur un powermac (sais plus lequel, désolé), j'avais récupéré le boïng -et donc la lisibilité d'un DD ou d'un CD d'install- par une de ces manips (sais plus laquelle, désolé).:rose:


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

J'ai essayer de zapper la pram (pomme+alt+R+P), rien n'y fait. :mouais:

Pour ce qui est de démarrer en OpenFirmware, je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je vais chercher


----------



## FdeB (13 Avril 2008)

changer la pile interne ???
reset de la carte mère ?
problème de RAM ?


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

FdeB a dit:


> changer la pile interne ???
> reset de la carte mère ?
> problème de RAM ?




Comment fait-on un reset de carte mère ?
Et est-ce que les barrettes de RAM de mon PM 7200 son interchangeables avec celle du PM G3 (pascal 77 m'avait trouvé un tuto la dessus mais pas moyen de retrouver .... )


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2008)

De sûr les vitesse des barrettes ne sont pas identiques (10ns et 60ns).
Mais, ni Gugu, ni Mactracker, ne sont vraiment assez détaillés pour savoir si elles sont interchangeables ou non.


----------



## FdeB (13 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Comment fait-on un reset de carte mère ?
> Et est-ce que les barrettes de RAM de mon PM 7200 son interchangeables avec celle du PM G3 (pascal 77 m'avait trouvé un tuto la dessus mais pas moyen de retrouver .... )



le 7200 utilise de la dim et le G3 de la SDRAM PC66 ce n'est pas compatible... mais essayes de booter avec une seule barrette à la fois pour voir s'il y en a une qui coince.


----------



## FdeB (13 Avril 2008)

tu peux lire ça aussi, pour le reset et la pile, ça ressemble à un problème de pile interne :
http://www.academ.com/info/macintosh/


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

Hé, hé, tu avais raison. je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé. J'avais bien enlevé toutes les cartes d'extension PCI, les périphériques, mais je n'avais pas pensé aux barettes de RAM. Effectivement l'une d'elles coincait ! Le problème a donc largement avancé puisque le PM G3 démarre. 

Reste un second soucis, moins gros certes, mais un peu embêtant quand même : le disque dur de 60 Go, placé en dessous n'ai pas reconnu. Je ne peux pas le déplacer au dessus, car il est sur une nappe différente comportant moins de pines. Je précise que j'ai d'abord démarrer le PM G3 sur le CD d'OS 9 (le disque n'était pas reconnu). Puis j'ai installer un disque de 1 Go, à la place du lecteur de ZIP, pour installer OS 9, et il n'est toujours pas reconnu sous un système OS 9 qui n'est pas sur CD.



Et merci à tous, j'ai vraiment avancé !


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

S'il y a quelqu'un qui est calé question HDD, voici les choses exposées clairement.

J'ai donc un PowerMac G3 266Mhz, 128 Mo RAM, 512 Ko L2, et avec un disque de 1 Go qui fonctionne, et sur lequel sur trouve le système 9, placé sur le charriot inférieur, donc à peu près au niveau du lecteur CD. L'emplacement supérieur est toujours vide.
Un second disque de 60 Go se situe à côté de la carte mère.
Voici une photo de sa description
http://mymusique.hostarea.org/60Go_2.jpg


Ce disque possède des petits embouts blanc à placer des différentes façons sur les fiches, suivant certains paramètres que je ne comprend pas bien, mais donc voici une photo.
http://mymusique.hostarea.org/60Go_1.jpg

Voilà, j'espère être compréhensible, et que quelque personnes qui s'y connaissent en SCSI y comprendront quelque chose ... :mouais:
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Ok, deux choses : 

1) Là, ton disque est en mode "Cable Select", faut le mettre en "Master". Pour ce faire, tu déplace le cavalier blanc (Le cavalier blanc ... Ta ta tsaaa ... ! ) de gauche sur la photo, d'un cran vers la gauche, toujours à la verticale.

2) C'est un IBM DeskStar de la tristement célèbre série IC35L06 (la dernière série "IBM" avant que celui ci ne cède son activité "disques dur" à Hitachi), donc, il est possible qu'il soit HS, ou qu'il le devienne rapidement, cette série souffrant d'un grave défaut de conception mécanique (le fameux symptôme "shhhttt chtac chtac" auquel on apporte le remède du congélateur) qui fait que deux disques sur trois de cette série défuncte prématurément, j'ai eu exactement le même, il y a quelques années, acheté neuf, il a duré 17 mois avant de claquer de ça.


----------



## claude72 (13 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Reste un second soucis, moins gros certes, mais un peu embêtant quand même : le disque dur de 60 Go, placé en dessous n'ai pas reconnu. Je ne peux pas le déplacer au dessus, car il est sur une nappe différente comportant moins de pines.


Les nappes de connexion normales d'origine du G3 beige sont en IDE, donc avec 40 pins par connecteur (2 x 20), autant pour celle du canal n°1 pour le disque-dur (à côté de la carte mère) que pour celle du canal n°2 pour le lecteur CD et le ZIP optionnel...

... mais il y a aussi une prise interne SCSI dans ce G3 : donc si tu as dans la partie mobile une nappe avec des prises 50 broches, c'est une nappe SCSI rajoutée, pas d'origine.
Et rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser la nappe IDE du canal n°2 pour brancher un second disque-dur à la place du lecteur CD (si c'est un G3 rev1) ou en plus du lecteur CD (si rev2 ou 3). Et si la nappe IDE a été supprimée, tu peux en remettre une de PC, ça vaut 3 francs 6 sous.






			
				FdeB a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemble à un problème de pile interne


Non, le G3 beige démarre sans pile.

(et puis faudrait arrêter avec cette connerie de légende urbaine de pile à toutes les sauces, ça devient pénible... je répète, les 3 desktops Apple qui ne démarrent pas sans pile sont :
- Mac II FX
- LC 475
- PM 6100)


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai mixé un peu vos deux messages, afin de tester à peu près tout ce qui était testable. La conclusion est que le HDD est effectivement mort.
J'explique quand même : J'ai mis le cavalier au bon endroit, (oui, je sais ce n'est pas un "petit embout blanc" mais bien un cavalier :rateau. J'ai mis le disque à son emplacement, puis à l'emplacement du lecteur CD. Dans les deux cas c'est bien trop proche du shhhttt chtac chtac pour que ça n'en soit pas. J'ai donc mis les deux disques du PM 7200 sur le PM G3, ce qui ne fait toujours que 1,5 Go (alors que j'en avait 60 sous le nez ).

Bon, et bien merci à tous, je crois que pour l'instant ça va  M'enfin il est possible que je revienne : par exemple : est-il possible de mettre un HDD avec 50 pin à l'emplacement IDE (avec 40 pin donc) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Tu veux brancher un disque dur SCSI sur un contrôleur IDE :affraid:



A la place, non, mais d'après mes souvenirs, confirmés par MacTracker, il y a un bus SCSI sur ce Mac, donc, tu peux y mettre ton disque SCSI (mais faudra le brancher ailleurs, avec une nappe 50 broches !


----------



## tantoillane (13 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux brancher un disque dur SCSI sur un contrôleur IDE :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> A la place, non, mais d'après mes souvenirs, confirmés par MacTracker, il y a un bus SCSI sur ce Mac, donc, tu peux y mettre ton disque SCSI (mais faudra le brancher ailleurs, avec une nappe 50 broches !




J'avais hésité à poser la question, je me doutais bien que je passerais un peu pour un assassin de PowerMac ... 

En fait le problème c'est que les deux emplacements de la nappe SCSI sont déjà pris (par les deux disques astronomiques de 1000 et 500 Mo) :rateau:


----------



## claude72 (14 Avril 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> En fait le problème c'est que les deux emplacements de la nappe SCSI sont déjà pris (par les deux disques astronomiques de 1000 et 500 Mo)


2 possibilités :

- utiliser une nappe SCSI avec plus de 2 connecteurs (tu peux mettre 7 périphériques en SCSI), mais les disques SCSI sont rares et donc chers,

- acheter (neuf ou occase) un disque IDE ou P-ATA (parallèle ATA) de 80 ou 120 Go (ou plus, mais seulement 128 Go seront gérés par le Mac) à la place du défunt 60 Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

quatre :

- mettre une carte PCI SCSI dans le bestiau

- virer le 500 Mo pour mettre un plus gros à sa place.


----------



## claude72 (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> - mettre une carte PCI SCSI dans le bestiau


Pourquoi ???  il y a déjà une prise SCSI interne sur la carte mère dans le G3 beige : il suffit d'y brancher une nappe avec plus de connecteurs ! (ou d'ajouter des connecteurs sur la nappe existante... si, si, ça se fait !)

(à moins que tu ne conseilles de mettre une carte UW SCSI et des disques-durs UltraWide... plus rapide, avec de plus grosses capacités...
... mais aussi plus chers !)


----------



## tantoillane (16 Avril 2008)

Et bien en fait, à vous deux, je crois qu'ai la solution.

1) Contrairement au G3, le 7200 à un lecteur CD en SCSI.
2) Une des solutions consiste à ajouter un connecteur sur la nappe

=> Je prend la nappe du 7200.
CQFD 

La suite c'est pour dans 15 jours, quand mon donnateur Sullix trouvera un trou dans son emploi du temps, 2 Go, c'est toujours mieux que 1,5, ça fait même 25 % plus


----------

